# LOOKING 4 DIFFRENT TEQNIQUES ON PUTTING MASS ON



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been feeding my girl miss D dimond food 32%protien and 25% fat high energy food 2 start, she is by no means fat either. I'm trying 2 put on more muscle mass as well she is a bully 1/2 gaff 1/2 razoredge so if your a hater dont comment plz dont waste my time she is now doing bully shows she weighs in at a nice 73.5 lbs she is 1 yr old and loves playin withe the other dogs as well my partner puts weights on his dogs but I'm leary about over straining her neck and spine got any advice???


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't understand. She's 1 year old, nowhere near mature yet, is already over 70 lbs, and you want her bulkier? Am I understanding that correctly? Or do you just want her to have a more ripped look?

Mass is largely genetic, I do believe. Muscles are, too, but you can aid them by exercising and feeding sensibly. Mean as it may sound, taking some fat off her would probably be a good start. (Judging by the last pic, she does have some she could give up and not miss it.) And start hand-walking her, flirtpoling her, treadmilling her, swimming her when it's warmer, etc. Don't take the potentially harmful shortcut and put weights on her. Get up and work her. That's what the ADBA folks do.

Diamond isn't a fantabulous food, either. Might want to look into something better.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Genetics Genetics Genetics.

She already a good size and like Baha said she could stand to loose a couple of pounds. Flirt and spring poles are a great way to work dogs since they target all the muslces at one time. Also just general walking and treadmill works great.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

tyvm I've been walking her just trying 2 get her more ripped is the main goal she runs and swims on the warm days (california) weather isn't so cold so flirtpole and springpoles thx


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I gotta fall in line and agree here... though I am a "hater" I wouldn't worry about her mass so much and I'd try and get more tone on her. Treadmill/flirtpole work and maybe you could be the first person to show a toned up "nice" looking bully instead of the normal massive genetic failure that is so common in that end of the bully world.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i just got my cup of "hater-ade".


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Nizmo357 said:


> i just got my cup of "hater-ade".


tastes good to me too:rofl:

She's looking to be a good bully size. I'd get a working harness, get on the bike a run the fat off her roly poly butt. I like Buffalo Blue food, kinda $bucks$ but has put on lean muscle mass.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yup i agree with above... she looks like she needs to lose some belly chub  yeah i would def get a routine going. i know i have said this a million times but you could try WOOT, her dog blue KICK ASS and he used to be real heavy, but he looks so badass now. ask what they did to get him lookin so good. imo blue is one of the best looking bullies i have ever seen...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

here he is... WOOT I HOPE U DOT MIND!

before









after









that is one badass dog in my opinion


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!! He's a truck!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Jr. said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!! He's a truck!!!


i know right? i brag about this dog every chance i can get, and ppl always ask if he is mine, and there has been SOO MANY TIMES when i wish i could lie lmao.....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Aside from the negative bully remarks, the majority of answers were good advice. You could watch the diet and put your dog on a treadmill to shed some weight, if you have one. You can bulk up the existing muscles with a carpetmill for around 350$, after some conditioning first. You could try light drag weight...that builds muscle. Pulling weight on a cart just shows how much work you put into your dogs, not really much of a workout.


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah man go with a springpole with a good hide and resistance and you should be well on your way to a well defined dog!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i use a spring pole, flirt pole and hard walking every day and one thing Peanut really loves is chasing a ball for hours and all that short distance sprinting seems to be helping and its fun. 
i agree with eveyone else you wont see muscle definition until she sheds some weight. To be honest some food with a better protein fat content would help too


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I would use a treadmill and some drag weight myself if it was my dog and I would cut the food back U need a little to burn off but you don't need so much that they become chubby. I would cut back on how much you are feeding her at a time. gradually work down until its just right.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> here he is... WOOT I HOPE U DOT MIND!
> 
> before
> 
> ...


H F S

is all i have to say.


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

how does a spring pole help build muscle??? it seems to me that they are just hanging there and would only strenghen the jaws and neck


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i put my spring pole low enough so there legs are touching the grouns so they can dig in and pull


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

You are the right track with the food here, diamond high energy is the way to go. With her being that young and being bully I wouldn't put more than 25lbs on a drag weight walk for no more than 20 mins. her bones can't handle yet, you need to add some bone meal to her food as well if I was you but it isn't my hound so that is up to you. Hand walking her is going to give her lean muscle, not muscle mass. You wouldn't see a body builder putting in heavy amounts of time at the track, you know. Next you want to go with a carpet mill only, not a treadmill but a carpet is slower turning and provides more resistance in turning in result of that you are going to get a muscle mass instead of lean muscle that a slat mill will provided. I would also put the spring pole so low to the ground that all four paws touch it where she is using as a pulling excercise instead of a general all around work out, you could also and I have done this myself to build a bitch's back end up before, is anchor it in the ground like a chain spot and then put a spring on it just like a spring pole in the tree no different but in the ground. Stay away from the flirt pole until you get her were you want her, then start with it a daily condition excercise for a few minutes a day, no more than 5 mins. if she is a go hard dog or you will start to see lean muscles on her again. Add in some extras without dog food and seperate from dry by at least a couple of hours, calf livers will add that bulk feed it as additional, best protein ever for a dog. If you are going through this trouble, don't free feed her, write it down, weigh her, each day in a journal so you can see your mistakes and take the guess work out of this, make it a science.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have fed Diamond for alot of years and never had a problem it does great with all my dogs. I also suggest a spring pole dogs love em and they make the dog look great! As for the bully part that is one FINE lookin dog!


----------

